# Trade ins



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

My friend who currently owns the older MacBook Pro 15 inch called Apple a couple of days ago and told me that he would be able to trade in his laptop to them and pay some money to get the newer MacBook Pro. Just wondering if that is possible, because I was interested in doing the same when the 2010 MacBooks come out because i got a MacBook right before they made the 13 inch a Pro also. And i was wondering if you are able to ask for a bigger model but pay more, for example, i own a 13 inch, but would i be able to get the 15 by paying more than what i would pay to get a newer 13 inch when i trade it in?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Where did you hear this from???


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

my friend. he called apple and they said he can trade in his laptop that he has right now, the older version of the macbook pro and they told him he would have to pay about 400 bucks to get the newer macbook pro if he traded in his macbok pro.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Did he buy the older one within the last few weeks??

Sounds very strange...


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

no he bought an older one like 2 years ago ahhaa


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

bought it two years ago***


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

And this was on the phone with Apple or an Apple retail store 

Sounds awfully odd.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Too tuff to chew!
Apple is not in the used hardware business!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Is this perhaps some sort of lease arrangement as opposed to him actually owning it?


----------



## kamikazi (Jun 20, 2009)

my IPOD nano broke, and I went to get it fixed [1 yr maan. warranty] they fixed it, and I said I had an older IPOD nano totally broken and they said to bring it in and they'll give me 10% off any ipod. so i'm guessing they'll do it for APPLE MACBOOKS as well


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

he was on the phone with Apple Canada and nooo he actually owns this macbook pro, he didnt lease it.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Did it have to do with a warranty claim?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

if warranty claim you mean that he was under the 3 year apple care then i guess so, because he had the 3 year apple care on his macbookpro


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I call BS.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Well idk man i wouldnt call it that. 
my friend is correct. i took some time to call Apple today, they said exactly the same thing as what they told my friend.
they gave me a price and everything for if i wanted to trade in my macbook and get the newer version.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

If correct, this would interest me greatly.

Was there any specific terminology used on the phone with Apple? Also, was it the Sales line of AppleCare you were talking to?


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I just called 1-800-MY-APPLE.

The guy checked with the supervisor and said "I can confirm 100% that this is not true and we do not have any such program. Some stores will do a 10% off a new iPod when you bring in an old one, but thats the only thing to this effect that we are aware of"


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

ya, i never heard of apple doing anything like that....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Friend is confused somehow.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

SHEMM said:


> Well idk man i wouldnt call it that.
> my friend is correct. i took some time to call Apple today, they said exactly the same thing as what they told my friend.
> they gave me a price and everything for if i wanted to trade in my macbook and get the newer version.


Oh yeah? Sorry, I still don't believe you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I had occasion to call Apple yesterday on another matter and while I had them on the phone, I asked about this program.

The guy told me he's "never heard of it and frankly anyone who told you that is full of you-know-what".


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

kloan said:


> Oh yeah? Sorry, I still don't believe you.


okay fine, you dont have to believe me, ill just re post, when i get my 13 inch macbook pro this week. because they did offer this and i am going to get the newer 13 inch.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

> they gave me a price and everything for if i wanted to trade in my macbook and get the newer version.


What was this price?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> okay fine, you dont have to believe me, ill just re post, when i get my 13 inch macbook pro this week. because they did offer this and i am going to get the newer 13 inch.


and when exactly did you buy your 2.0 Unibody??


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Wow, this discussion really fascinates me.
Only one person out of 1,000s of eMac members has heard of it, and yet they still maintain it to be so.

The only thing I can think of is this friend got the 3 year Apple Care, their product was defective, so after trying to fix it unsuccessfully , Apple will make good by giving him a new product.
This I have heard of, but what would be news to me, is Apple buying back old products.

What amuses me the most is the original poster is arguing with MacDoc, who is a long time Apple Dealer, who would certainly be aware of any Apple trade in or buy back programs.

I would say this friend is not being totally honest here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Yeah pretty much prepared to call shenanigans on shemm, don't know what his game is but from the research I just conducted based on searching "Apple trade in/up Program" it doesn't exist. It even says so right within the Apple Discussions when the question was asked directly on June 9, 2009.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple replaced my defective iBook G4 after a cartload of issues, 2.5 years into the warranty, with a MacBook; I paid the difference to get a black MacBook, and it wasn't cheap, $400.

Not that that appears to be the case here...



minnes said:


> The only thing I can think of is this friend got the 3 year Apple Care, their product was defective, so after trying to fix it unsuccessfully , Apple will make good by giving him a new product.
> This I have heard of, but what would be news to me, is Apple buying back old products.
> /QUOTE]


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Digital_Gary said:


> What was this price?


since i only got mine like 2-3 months ago, they said i would only have to pay between 250-350 depending on the condition of the computer.


----------



## GerryS (Dec 8, 2004)

If anyone can verify this it would be great. I'd like to trade my older MacBook Pro too.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

from what it seems like, this looks like it only applies for people with the 3 year warranty, HowEver seems to have it, i have it and my friend does


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> and when exactly did you buy your 2.0 Unibody??


Sorry just looked at my receipt right now, i bought it just before march break.
so thats what? 3 months right? so yeah 3 months ago.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

just confirmed with my friend via ichat.
he mentioned to me a while ago when i got the price that u gotta call the number from your AppleCare box, and im guessing if you purchased it with your computer in store, you have to call apple then give them the applecare number from the receipt.
That might be why some of you are having problems with figuring out this stuff


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

BUT, if your product is not defective,they will not replace it, unless you bought literally a few days before an upgrade. In that case you should contact Apple or your dealer immediately for an exchange.
Applecare does not entitle you to an upgrade path.
They only offer upgrades if you bought Applecare and your current model has been discontinued, yet still under guarantee and unrepairable.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I'm not just saying this for the heck of it...I've checked. 

I called 1-800-MY-APPLE. I've called AppleCare. I have the 3 yr APP. No one working for Apple has ever heard anything about this.

As has been previous said, replacements for defective units are common. Trade-ups for recently purchased products that have just been upgraded is common. It is not common to have a 3 month old machine and get a new one from Apple just because you want it and are willing to pay the difference.

In addition, SHEMM, whats the big secret? Why not tell us what this "cost difference" is that you paid? You say you've completed the trade-in order? Then block your name and address and show us a receipt for a super cheap MBP.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> just confirmed with my friend via ichat.
> he mentioned to me a while ago when i got the price that u gotta call the number from your AppleCare box, and im guessing if you purchased it with your computer in store, you have to call apple then give them the applecare number from the receipt.
> That might be why some of you are having problems with figuring out this stuff


I think you are confusing this with an Applecare transfer - you get charged for the new Applecare and rebated for your old one on a pro-rated basis.

You are trading up from a MacBook Applecare to a MacBook Pro Applecare......your friend is in serious error..


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> I think you are confusing this with an Applecare transfer - you get charged for the new Applecare and rebated for your old one on a pro-rated basis.
> 
> You are trading up from a MacBook Applecare to a MacBook Pro Applecare......your friend is in serious error..


Macdoc, that leads me to a question I have for you: Can I take my Applecare with me to a new machine or is it tied to the original hardware? I don't mean to thread hijack, just a quick question.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

DrewNL said:


> I don't mean to thread hijack...


I wouldn't worry. This examination of Apple's little known trade-in policy appears to have stalled of natural causes.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

My understanding is if you call Apple there is some provision but I do not know the details 0 only that clients have done it.'


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> My understanding is if you call Apple there is some provision but I do not know the details 0 only that clients have done it.'


Thanks


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

MacDoc said:


> I think you are confusing this with an Applecare transfer - you get charged for the new Applecare and rebated for your old one on a pro-rated basis.
> 
> You are trading up from a MacBook Applecare to a MacBook Pro Applecare......your friend is in serious error..


omfg, i have the macbook, he has a macbook pro and hes getting the newer macbook pro.
get it right


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

if you can read, you would notice the signature under my posts, 13 inch macbook.
i had said that my friend has a macbook pro and hes getting the newer macbook pro


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, a 2 year old Macbook Pro and is upgrading to the new one for $400, directly from Apple.... I'll believe it when I see proof, I think someone is full of s***.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

okay... ill show u the proof when he gets it. ill take a pic and post it.
with him, and me in the pic with his new macbook pro.
if you guys wanna get that serious about it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SHEMM said:


> okay... ill show u the proof when he gets it. ill take a pic and post it.
> with him, and me in the pic with his new macbook pro.
> if you guys wanna get that serious about it.


Anyone can take a picture of a computer. You'll need to scan some kind of receipt or agreement that proves it.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

ok fine ill do tht too then.
ill take a pic of the receipt too.
just so u guys can take in all the pain of me being right..
and HowEver, idk why you are going against me now, u just said u have done this before, why have u all of a sudden become like the others?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SHEMM said:


> ok fine ill do tht too then.
> ill take a pic of the receipt too.
> just so u guys can take in all the pain of me being right..
> and HowEver, idk why you are going against me now, u just said u have done this before, why have u all of a sudden become like the others?


No one is "against" you. We've all just dealt with Apple, resellers, warranties, and have read thousands of forum posts here and elsewhere.

And we've never seen this before: Apple doesn't have this kind of upgrade policy.

You haven't said that this computer was a lemon or needed a slew of logic board replacements. You just gave the impression that someone called Apple, asked for a trade in, and was offered a newer expensive swap--just for asking.

OP:


SHEMM said:


> My friend who currently owns the older MacBook Pro 15 inch called Apple a couple of days ago and told me that he would be able to trade in his laptop to them and pay some money to get the newer MacBook Pro. Just wondering if that is possible, because I was interested in doing the same when the 2010 MacBooks come out because i got a MacBook right before they made the 13 inch a Pro also. And i was wondering if you are able to ask for a bigger model but pay more, for example, i own a 13 inch, but would i be able to get the 15 by paying more than what i would pay to get a newer 13 inch when i trade it in?


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

HowEver said:


> No one is "against" you. We've all just dealt with Apple, resellers, warranties, and have read thousands of forum posts here and elsewhere.
> 
> And we've never seen this before: Apple doesn't have this kind of upgrade policy.
> 
> ...


that "someone" happens to be a very good friend, so don't be saying "someone" when it was an actual person, you guys are fighting me back like this is something that i made up.
he asked if he was able to trade in his apple macbook pro for a newer model, and they said yes and told him he would have to pay a little too. so for all of the people who dont believe, dont waste your time researching and looking at other blogs n **** if you, in your head, believe it is a lie. stop wasting your time writing on this stupid blog, and dont take advantage of the trade ins and have to pay full price and waste your money when you could pay a little price to get a newer one. So stop wasting your time, stop writing on this post and trying to tell me im wrong when i know im not and just stop writing in this post. you cannot change the mind of a person who is positive that they are right and know the truth. so go ahead, do all the research you would like, your just wasting your sweet ass time and you can do all you want, my mind wont change and i know yours wont so just give the **** up. all you are starting to **** me off because you all waste your time researching when i know im right, and my friend is right and its the truth, so this thread is over.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

ScanMan said:


> This examination of Apple's little known trade-in policy appears to have stalled of natural causes.


Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

the only way you can truely figure things out, is not by research on the ****ty ass internet, but by actually being social, and interactive with people, going places. so researching blogs and websites are useless. sometimes websites dont have all the info you want on it.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Feeeedddd the troll.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

SHEMM said:


> the only way you can truely figure things out, is not by research on the ****ty ass internet, but by actually being social, and interactive with people, going places. so researching blogs and websites are useless. sometimes websites dont have all the info you want on it.


Urgh, this is getting tense.

Yes, I'm sure that for the large part, most would agree with your most recent points. And frankly, you may have been egged-on here just a tad. But please understand that your unshakeable belief in Apple's "swap for the top" program, has raised a few eyebrows.

If you and your friend have indeed secured such a commitment from Apple, I personally hope you're rewarded with a nice unit. And in that case, please show us some evidence so that we may all benefit from this hitherto unknown, and remarkable opportunity.

Basically, I'm hoping we can all behave till we see what happens.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

wtf??


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry meant for feeed the troll ahha


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

ScanMan said:


> Urgh, this is getting tense.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that for the large part, most would agree with your most recent points. And frankly, you may have been egged-on here just a tad. But please understand that your unshakeable belief in Apple's "swap for the top" program, has raised a few eyebrows.
> 
> ...


forsure i will show proof. my friend just has to find somee time to go to the store. aha


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I tell you what. I have some time off work coming to me, or perhaps you'll go in the evening or on a weekend. I'll volunteer to meet you and your friend at the store, and document the event for some "useless blog" by doing something "social" and not just "researching" things on the internet, where _everything_ is fake anyways, right, just like you said?

Just let me know when and where. I'll be there.

And just to be clear, you aren't talking about some busted, in-warranty laptop like I had. You're talking about a swap. That's so cool! Everyone should have this much fun. Let's help them.




SHEMM said:


> forsure i will show proof. my friend just has to find somee time to go to the store. aha





SHEMM said:


> that "someone" happens to be a very good friend, so don't be saying "someone" when it was an actual person, you guys are fighting me back like this is something that i made up.
> he asked if he was able to trade in his apple macbook pro for a newer model, and they said yes and told him he would have to pay a little too. so for all of the people who dont believe, dont waste your time researching and looking at other blogs n **** if you, in your head, believe it is a lie. stop wasting your time writing on this stupid blog, and dont take advantage of the trade ins and have to pay full price and waste your money when you could pay a little price to get a newer one. So stop wasting your time, stop writing on this post and trying to tell me im wrong when i know im not and just stop writing in this post. you cannot change the mind of a person who is positive that they are right and know the truth. so go ahead, do all the research you would like, your just wasting your sweet ass time and you can do all you want, my mind wont change and i know yours wont so just give the **** up. all you are starting to **** me off because you all waste your time researching when i know im right, and my friend is right and its the truth, so this thread is over.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ok so I am definitely calling shenanigans on shemm. I just called 1-800-MY-APPLE (1-800-692-7753), Apple Store sales and asked the very pointed question, "Is it possible to trade in or up an older Macbook or Macbook Pro for a new model and pay some amount in exchange."

I was told that you can trade in an iPod and receive a 10% discount on a new one (as has been mentioned in this thread) but there is no policy or program currently in place to make such an offer. Period. Real person who works for Apple, spoke to them directly. 

Any pictures that would be shown or receipt provided would be a sham and a complete fabrication. Nice try shemm you certainly got people going but BS baffles brains for only so long. Don't know what your game is here, but it isn't cool to come to a Forum that is a community of Mac users just to stir up trouble and then make posts filled with acronyms for expletives (wtf, etc., etc.) when everyone knows what you are really saying. Not cool at all.


----------



## napoleon1769 (May 8, 2009)

I have tons of old hardware. I wish I could trade them in... I couldn't even get rid of them!


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

screature said:


> Ok so I am definitely calling shenanigans on shemm. I just called 1-800-MY-APPLE (1-800-692-7753), Apple Store sales and asked the very pointed question, "Is it possible to trade in or up an older Macbook or Macbook Pro for a new model and pay some amount in exchange."
> 
> I was told that you can trade in an iPod and receive a 10% discount on a new one (as has been mentioned in this thread) but there is no policy or program currently in place to make such an offer. Period. Real person who works for Apple, spoke to them directly.
> 
> Any pictures that would be shown or receipt provided would be a sham and a complete fabrication. Nice try shemm you certainly got people going but BS baffles brains for only so long. Don't know what your game is here, but it isn't cool to come to a Forum that is a community of Mac users just to stir up trouble and then make posts filled with acronyms for expletives (wtf, etc., etc.) when everyone knows what you are really saying. Not cool at all.


well, would u rather have do something like this in the middle of a sdjfndskljf sentence so people dont know what the sdnj i am saying so they dont understand what i am trying to say at all? and im trying to see when he is going and i will contact you if i can go with him, as i am out of the city/ working this summer so i may not be able to, but ill take time off work just to go and i will make a thread on here saying what time, store and what ill even be wearing just so u can come meet me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Keep track of the posts shemm it was However who said he would meet you.

Why do I get the feeling that it isn't only this summer that you will be working outside the city? 

BTW it isn't the acronyms of the expletives that is the problem, it is that you are using them at all, especially as a new comer to this community.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

screature said:


> Keep track of the posts shemm it was However who said he would meet you.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that it isn't only this summer that you will be working outside the city?
> 
> BTW it isn't the acronyms of the expletives that is the problem, it is that you are using them at all, especially as a new comer to this community.


sorry if i put that in the wrong writing, i am going out of the city to visit a friend for a week and im working the rest, but i can take time off work. and i know HowEver said that i was just not wasting time by quoting two posts and just put it in one whole post.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

This thread is bogus. Perhaps an independent dealer may do special trade ins, but unless the machine is some kind of lemon that has had tons of work done on it, Apple is not dishing out "upgrades" for some miniscule fee. If they did, Apple would go bankrupt every time they bring out a machine with some microscopic increase in CPU speed, or because Intel invented a new name for their processor...


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

EvanPitts said:


> This thread is bogus. Perhaps an independent dealer may do special trade ins, but unless the machine is some kind of lemon that has had tons of work done on it, Apple is not dishing out "upgrades" for some miniscule fee. If they did, Apple would go bankrupt every time they bring out a machine with some microscopic increase in CPU speed, or because Intel invented a new name for their processor...


+1

Until there's some legit proof that this actually happens I'm not believing.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

dmpP said:


> +1
> 
> Until there's some legit proof that this actually happens I'm not believing.


chill for a little bit then, its not like i have enough time on my hands and its not like my friend has enough time on their hands to go out the next day and get it. All of you have no patients what so ever, its not like he NEEDS to go do it right away.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

If Apple promised him that, you should let him know that he should act on it ASAP... 

You know the old saying... "if it's too good to be true...."


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

yeah i guess haha.
he just needs a couple of weeks of work first then he will have enough money.
but who knows when he will actually go anytime soon. ill try to get him to though


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

I resigned myself to the fact that this is all BS around the same time I did something "social" like confirming with multiple sources that this trade-up idea is just not possible from Apple and is a total fabrication. 

I keep reading because this amuses me so much. I just re-read it all. The story keeps getting tweaked and excuses keep coming. It's gone from done deal to in the works to the guy doesn't have enough money. This is better than a movie.

I think it's safe to say that the original poster (SHEMM) is the only one who believes this. Maybe he/she actually believes their friend. Who knows? I guess I can understand that. I'd rather think you all were liars than a close friend of mine. Or maybe I just don't want to admit how gullible I am. Then the lie gets perpetuated by the OP who fabricates a story about calling Apple and confirming in an effort to protect their friend. The one thing I remain curious about is the age of this SHEMM. I'm guessing late teens max....my guess is due to the ease with which aggression appears...and the writing style - or lack thereof.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

A very good and I think very likely accurate assessment of the situation DrewNL.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*~*

although it's already been mentioned i thought i should state that some independent retailers do sell used computers and in the past i've gone to computer systems centre here in toronto where they've given me a trade-in for an old computer that i could apply towards the pre-tax price of a new model. the trade-in probably wasn't as good as selling it outright, but i didn't have to deal with trying to sell it myself, which at the end of the day was worth something to me.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

mkolesa said:


> although it's already been mentioned i thought i should state that some independent retailers do sell used computers and in the past i've gone to computer systems centre here in toronto where they've given me a trade-in for an old computer that i could apply towards the pre-tax price of a new model. the trade-in probably wasn't as good as selling it outright, but i didn't have to deal with trying to sell it myself, which at the end of the day was worth something to me.


I believe we all agree that this is common and entirely possible. The issue at hand was Apple's (the actual corporate sales dept) policy on the matter. That said, I don't believe there is any retailer in my province where one can trade in a mac.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mkolesa said:


> although it's already been mentioned i thought i should state that some independent retailers....


That's part of MacDoc's business (I bought my Mac Pro from him). I think a lot of us here are aware of that type of business. But it isn't a business that Apple itself is involved in and wouldn't make business sense for them to be in. Talk about a good way to bring revenues and profits if Apple actually engaged in such a practice.


----------

